# usb (uhci module)

## blub

I'm trying to get my usb to work (almost for two days now )

I did work whit my previous distro (redhat ) but now I am using gentoo and i 

can get it work !

/proc/bus/usb/devices is always empty

this is my kernel configuration

------------------------------------------

[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

<M>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

<M>   USB Mass Storage support

-------------------------------------------

when i try the module I get

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pinguin /home/zuppaman # insmod usb-uhci

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-uhci.o: init_module: No 

such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including 

invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When i look in at my interrupts i see that the usb devices is sharing his 

irq.

Although I enabled "use irq for usb" in my bios ??

------------------------------------------------------------------------

pinguin /home/zuppaman # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     532312          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1866          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:       2821          XT-PIC  EMU10K1

 10:        264          XT-PIC  eth0

 11:       4603          XT-PIC  ide2, ide3, usb-uhci, usb-uhci

 12:       4776          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:          4          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          1          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

ERR:          0

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's some kernel output 

kernel output

--------------------------

pinguin /etc/modules.d # dmesg | grep usb

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x6bd/0x403) is not claimed by any active 

driver.

usb.c: unable to get major 180 for usb devices

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 22:31:03 Jun 12 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

------------------------------

----------

## lx

Hi, 

  I don't use USB yet, but I have a keyboard with usb hub, and my /proc... is not empty so I will give you my settings, maybe it will help you.

 *Quote:*   

> # USB support
> 
> CONFIG_USB=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y
> ...

 

```
Alex linux # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  9:     139509          XT-PIC  acpi, usb-uhci, usb-uhci, EMU10K1

...
```

```
Alex linux # dmesg | grep usb

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 16:31:37 Jun 10 2002

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver hid
```

----------

## blub

thx for the help but i already solved it 

ik forgot to post here

it was VERY stupid of me

my default boot image in lilo was pointing to an other kernel  :Smile: 

----------

